# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Thể lệ tăng Vote chương trình trovekyuc - Hotline: 0934225077

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Thủ thuật tăng bình chọn cuộc thi trovekyuc - Hỗ trợ: O934225O77*
*Mua tăng bình chọn chương trình cogaidentuhomquacgv - Hotline: O934225O77*
THỂ LỆ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH


tham gia chương trình này, người dự đang cung ứng thông báo cá nhân cho CGV Cinemas, ko phải cho Facebook. Những thông báo này sẽ được dùng cho mục đích duy nhất của cuộc thi ảnh “Trở Về Ký Ức" và CGV Cinemas sẽ không tiết lộ, bán hoặc chuyển nhượng cho bất kỳ đối tác nào khác.

THỂ LỆ & ĐIỀU KHOẢN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:

1. Đối tượng tham dự: Các thành viên đã like trang CGV Cinemas Vietnam.

2. Thời gian công bố người thắng giải: 31/07/2017

3.Thành viên tham gia chương trình phải đồng ý với các điều khoản sau đây:

Hình thức chọn người thắng giải: chọn lọc người tham dự có ảnh được nhiều bình chọn, ưu tiên tài khoản PR nhiều bạn bè đồng tham gia. giới thiệu thành công 1 người tham dự sẽ được cộng tương đương 1 lượt bình chọn.

Người chiến thắng phải là thành viên (đã like) trang Fanpage và thực hành gần như đề nghị của chương trình.
CGV sẽ không công nhận sự dự hợp lệ đến từ các tài khoản Facebook ảo của người chơi.
 Người tham gia chịu nghĩa vụ phân phối thông tin theo đề nghị xác thực. Những thông báo này để giao thông với người thắng giải và làm thủ tục nhận giải thưởng. Sự tham dự và giành giải từ các trương mục có thông tin sai sẽ không được công nhận.
dự chương trình, người tham dự đồng ý cho CGV sử dụng hình ảnh cá nhân chủ nghĩa cho mục tiêu truyền bá cho phim, rạp và chương trình.
Khi tham gia chương trình tức là người tham dự đã đọc kỹ và đồng ý với Thể Lệ & Điều Khoản của chương trình. Mọi khiếu nại liên can đến những điều khoản trong Thể Lệ & Điều Khoản Chương Trình sẽ không được xử lý.
Trong giả dụ có tranh chấp, quyết định của CGV là quyết định rốt cục.
*Thể lệ tăng bình chọn cuộc thi ở rạp CGV kèm caption - Phone: O934225O77*

*Thể lệ tăng bình chọn cuộc thi ảnh ở rạp CGV kèm caption - Hotline: 0934225077*
CUỘC THI ẢNH "TRỞ VỀ KÝ ỨC"

Chụp ảnh ấn tượng cùng khung cảnh bộ phim "Cô Gái Đến Từ bữa qua" tại rạp CGV để dự cuộc thi ảnh "Trở Về Ký Ức".

5 ĐT Oppo F3 sẽ thuộc về 5 bức ảnh được nhiều người bình chọn nhất!

*dịch vụ tăng Vote cuộc thi ảnh trovekyuc - ĐT: O934225O77*
CÁCH THỨC dự

1. Đăng ảnh dự thi chụp tại booth "Cô Gái Đến Từ Hôm Qua" ở rạp CGV kèm caption về kỷ niệm cấp 3 của bạn

2. sản xuất gần như thông báo nhận giải

3. san sớt bài dự thi về trang Facebook cá nhân đồng hashtag #trovekyuc #cogaidentuhomquacgv

4. Kêu gọi bạn bè bình chọn hoặc tham dự chương trình để được cộng điểm

*DV tăng bình chọn cuộc thi trở về ký ức - ĐT: 0934225077*Chi tiết liên hệ Mr Khánh 0934225077
Web: khanh.top
Gmail: dokhanh82

----------


## mrhieuson

1. Đăng ảnh dự thi chụp tại booth "Cô Gái Đến Từ Hôm Qua" ở rạp CGV kèm caption về kỷ niệm cấp 3 của bạn

2. sản xuất gần như thông báo nhận giải

3. san sớt bài dự thi về trang Facebook cá nhân đồng hashtag #trovekyuc #cogaidentuhomquacgv

4. Kêu gọi bạn bè bình chọn hoặc tham dự chương trình để được cộng điểm

----------

